# A. bassleri/pepperi morphs



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

How many morphs are there?
It wasn't very clear to me when they were all bassleri let alone now that some morphs are pepperi.
Only info I can find is on Dendrobates.org, UE website, & Dendrobase but a lot of the morphs are so similar.

So I see on UE site the following:

Ameerega bassleri "Blue/Chrome Green"
Ameerega pepperi "Abiseo"
Ameerega pepperi "Yellow/gold"
Ameerega pepperi "Orange"
Ameerega pepperi "Orangehead"

Then there are INIBICO project morphs....are they seperate from the UE morphs? 
To add to the confusion some breeders are still calling all of them bassleri I guess.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

there is also bassleri 'black/sapasoa' and bassleri 'yellow/tarapoto' and these are from INIBICO


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Are there many people working with the bassleri 'yellow/tarapoto' ? 
I don't know if I have ever seen anybody with that morph.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

gothaicus said:


> Are there many people working with the bassleri 'yellow/tarapoto' ?
> I don't know if I have ever seen anybody with that morph.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/52562-yellow-bassleri-inibico.html




From that thread, via Mark P.

Pepperi:
"Yellow gold - AP- CAY from near Campanea
Abiseo - AP-ABJUI
Orange - AP-CHO
Orangehead - AP-OHNS

though some specimens appear similar to neighboring pops my opinion is to
keep them separate. We sold them all in the past as bassleri, as until
recently, they were considered to be such

the Black frogs from Saposoa, and the big yellow guys from the Escallera,
both from INIBICO are bassleri."


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

I guess I missed that thread when searching. I know I saw it in the past and even remember your pics....I guess with the morphs being similar it didn't sink in that you had yellow bassleri. (as I know you have several bassleri/pepperi morphs)

I really want to work with both of these species.


----------

